# Electric Power Cord Reel



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I have been unable to come up with anything on this topic using the search engine. Has anyone added one of these? Looking at how messy it is under my sofa where the cord keeps getting tangled it seems that it may be one solution.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Do you have a link to what you are talking about? ---Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I was thinking about something like this or at least one of the reels similar to my air hose reel, not electric but has the auto realing feature when you pull the cord out past the "clicking".


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

mmblantz said:


> Do you have a link to what you are talking about? ---Mike


http://www.rvupgradestore.com/index.asp?Pa...mp;Category=296
the motorized 30 amp


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Sayonara said:


> I was thinking about something like this or at least one of the reels similar to my air hose reel, not electric but has the auto realing feature when you pull the cord out past the "clicking".


I was more interested in a spring loaded but have not seen one yet and the motorized all seem to come with the cord. Looking for ideas....


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

....aw come on....push 20' of electrical cable into a little hole can't be that time consuming or that strenuous, can it?









Electric tongue jack, video back-up system, quick-connect hose attachments, slide outs, air-conditioning, microwave, central heat, flush toilet, shower and bath with running water, queen-sized bed, TV-DVD combo, laptop computer, GPS, outdoor stove, refrigerator/freezer -- what more could you want?









Ah, I love roughing it!









_This message was not intended to make fun of anyone other than myself._​


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

raynardo said:


> ....aw come on....push 20' of electrical cable into a little hole can't be that time consuming or that strenuous, can it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, when you list it all out like that it really does sounds like a lot of work.......


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Personally I'm a fan of the detachable shore cords. The one on the OB always tangled inside the compartment. The retractable may be fine, but detachable seems easier.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Personally I'm a fan of the detachable shore cords. The one on the OB always tangled inside the compartment. The retractable may be fine, but detachable seems easier.


If I can not find a good option in a reel that retracts I will also move to this as the cord will not stay untangled; as I view the compartment and I am not sure if I put dividers in there will be enough room for the cord. The design almost forces the tangle.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

They make retractable cord reels. I know because I have one installed in my 25rss. Took me a while to find one that was in mt budget but i did. Mine sounds and works just like the old air hose reel with a ratchet stop. I bought off Ebay and found a industrial cord reel with a 35 amp slip ring. This is the important thing when looking for one. The slip ring needs to be 30 amp rated. There are several companies that make reels that have the right rating. The one I can remember is called Reelco. There are several other companies as well but I do not remember thier names. I got mine used from a plant in PA. that was wholesaleing eqipment when they closed up. Its been a while but if I rememeber right new they go for $350 -450. Like I said I got mine used watching industrial cord reels on Ebay, it was $85.00. Good luck in your search and but do find out the rating of the slip ring its important. kirk


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok I went and looked it up . The companies that sell industrial electric reels are Coxreel, reelcraft, Woodhead. I bought a woodhead reel only because of the price. My first chioce was Cox reel. Go to there web site and look at the ratings, size and buy new or start looking on ebay for a used one. Good luck.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

aplvlykat said:


> Ok I went and looked it up . The companies that sell industrial electric reels are Coxreel, reelcraft, Woodhead. I bought a woodhead reel only because of the price. My first chioce was Cox reel. Go to there web site and look at the ratings, size and buy new or start looking on ebay for a used one. Good luck.


I purchased a Shoreline 12v water hose reel and it works awesome. They also have electric reels with the cord attached.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

That is so cool (the electric one) I have to add that to my list of future mods! I mean really after installing the wide screen TV and the central vac system oh and the dishwasher and the new ice maker and the power awning I mean really why stop now! Does anybody know of any 12 step programs I could sign up for that might help me?


----------



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Northern Wind said:


> That is so cool (the electric one) I have to add that to my list of future mods! I mean really after installing the wide screen TV and the central vac system oh and the dishwasher and the new ice maker and the power awning I mean really why stop now! Does anybody know of any 12 step programs I could sign up for that might help me?


I'm new to the whole thing and won't actually be getting my camper for a few weeks. An ice maker was mentioned, what's a good portable brand? I've looked at some reviews but they haven't been good.

Thanks


----------

